# Maxxie pads as a student assistant



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

So let me get this straight. Maxxie Pads Hall was playing in the NFL, but since he is such a crappy player then he has retired from the NFL and he is now a student assistant on the BYU football team? Talk about going downhill. :roll: :roll: :roll:



> Former BYU quarterback Max Hall has joined the coaching staff as a student assistant, allowed by NCAA rules because Hall has not finished his undergraduate degree. Hall will be reunited, in a sense, with former BYU tight end Andrew George, who is a graduate assistant on the staff.


http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/cougars/54 ... k.html.csp

I wonder how much beer will be poured on Max Hall after the Utes blow out BYU again this year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds pretty smart. Max can get a free education at BYU while learning the coaching game. Then he'll graduate with a degree in whatever and will get hired on as a full time coach somewhere as soon as he graduates. Meanwhile, the BYU quarterbacks get tutored by someone who supposedly wasn't big or strong enough to play but who made himself the winningest quarterback in BYU history.

Meanwhile, Max made $320,000 in his year in the NFL. He likely has a nice upper middle class home, paid for in cash, at the age of 26. 

Tell me again where Max went wrong in life? -Ov-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Sounds pretty smart. Max can get a free education at BYU while learning the coaching game. Then he'll graduate with a degree in whatever and will get hired on as a full time coach somewhere as soon as he graduates. Meanwhile, the BYU quarterbacks get tutored by someone who supposedly wasn't big or strong enough to play but who made himself the winningest quarterback in BYU history.
> 
> Meanwhile, Max made $320,000 in his year in the NFL. He likely has a nice upper middle class home, paid for in cash, at the age of 26.
> 
> Tell me again where Max went wrong in life? -Ov-


Sounds like a great success story. I bet he will be giving a lot of firesides in the near future where he talks about his success story. Nice spin or it BTW. :lol:

So Max goes from the winningest quarterback in BYU history to one of the worse QB in NFL history and is forced to retire because he doesn't have the drive and mental toughness to work hard to become better. He accepted his failure and gave up. He might be getting a free education which is great, but that doesn't mean he will be hired as a coach somewhere. Does he even have good coaching skills to even be successful? He better hope so or he will have more failures in his life.

Even a lot of people that get a free education turn out to be mediocre deadbeats because they don't have the drive and ambition to be successful.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Talk about going downhill. :roll: :roll: :roll:


He may not have made it in the NFL but, when Jordan Wynn is changing Max's oil in January, I think he'll be satisfied with his life.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about going downhill. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


Max Hall made it to the NFL and quit because he accepted the fact that he sucks. He probably didn't give it his best shot. I was thinking that Max Hall will be mowing Brian Johnson's lawn and every once in a while Brian will offer him a beer and he will flip out and go into a rage followed by a GRRRRRR and Max will slap himself.

Then after Max hall gets done finally mowing Brian's lawn then Max will come and mow my lawn. I might use him as target practice with a paintball gun or have him wear a BYU uniform


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Brian Johnson never made a team in the NFL. I wonder who's lawn he's mowing??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Don't wrestle in the mud with the pigs, you both get dirty and the pig likes it.


Don't expect this ewt fan to listen to any logic or reply with any logical posts. To him, it really makes sense to say the worst NFL QB ever, I am sure this is true as he keeps close tabs. The truth of it is that Hall offended the whole ewt nation with his stupid comments and several years later a handful of the fans still can't get over it; hopefully they can move on at some point soon. I think this is his way of coping with it, like with an ex girlfriend who has long ago moved on the only way they can get even is to continually try and insult them while she has totally forgotten about the now homeless guy. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Brian Johnson never made a team in the NFL. I wonder who's lawn he's mowing??


True he never did, but I would rather see him not making it to the NFL than making it to the NFL and giving up because he sucks. BYU can have the title of shortest QB career in NFL history. Brian Johnson, on the other hand, has a better understanding at coaching the game and he will be making more then Max Hall could ever dream of making.

Max Hall went from winningest QB in BYU history to one of the worse QBs in NFL history. How does this happen? Maybe a lot of BYU players were carrying the load and making up for all of Max's mistakes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> > Don't wrestle in the mud with the pigs, you both get dirty and the pig likes it.
> 
> 
> Don't expect this ewt fan to listen to any logic or reply with any logical posts. To him, it really makes sense to say the worst NFL QB ever, I am sure this is true as he keeps close tabs. The truth of it is that Hall offended the whole ewt nation with his stupid comments and several years later a handful of the fans still can't get over it Daniel, this is a bunch of crap and you now it. Don't make the 2% look like the majority.; hopefully they can move on at some point soon. I think this is his way of coping with it, like with an ex girlfriend who has long ago moved on the only way they can get even is to continually try and insult them while she has totally forgotten about the now homeless guy. :mrgreen:


Daniel, BYU fans always bring up Alex Smith so why can't I talk about your loser hero Max Hall and his failures.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Max Hall may be a horrible NFL QB, but I would rather have that title than than never have been one. Do you honestly think Brian Johnson would have jumped at the opportunity? Max Hall wasn't even drafted he signed as a free agent. Brian Johnson couldn't even get that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > The truth of it is that Hall offended the whole ewt nation with his stupid comments and several years later a handful of the fans still can't get over it Daniel, this is a bunch of crap and you now it. Don't make the 2% look like the majority.
> ...


I don't ever bring him up, seems too easy and I don't really care too much about him, but wish him well; glad to see a good season last year! 
As for the 2% looking like the majority that is why I said a handful, most ewt fans are upstanding good people with whom I am glad to be associated; most of my neighbors, several coworkers, a few relatives, more ewts around me than otherwise. As to Hall's comments, clearly a knucklehead to make such sweeping comments over a single incident, he does need to get a life, hopefully BM can teach how him how to be a man now as three years clearly was not enough.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


I was commenting on where you said "The truth of it is that Hall offended the whole ewt nation with his stupid comments" Most people didn't give a crap what he said. Others just laughed while the lowlife 2% took his comments to heart.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The other truth of it - is Hall offended the whole ewt nation by beating them two out of three years. And when asked how he felt about the rival, after having his picture plastered inside the urinals, he calls those that did that classless. And then they get offended. 

Hall won more college football games than any QB to ever play for any school in Utah. He was an exceptional college player. And even the biggest Cougar-hater should respect that he (or any other player for that matter) made an NFL roster as an un-drafted free agent. And then worked his way up to start a few games. Chris Ledoux said it best - "I'd gladly take 10 seconds in the saddle, than a lifetime of watching from the stands." 

The NFL is a tough gig. And QB in the NFL is even tougher. And while no stellar career, he DID make it. And any guy that can do that, even for a season, is a stud in my book.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The other truth of it - is Hall offended the whole ewt nation by beating them two out of three years. And when asked how he felt about the rival, after having his picture plastered inside the urinals, he calls those that did that classless. And then they get offended.
> 
> Hall won more college football games than any QB to ever play for any school in Utah. He was an exceptional college player. And even the biggest Cougar-hater should respect that he (or any other player for that matter) made an NFL roster as an un-drafted free agent. And then worked his way up to start a few games. Chris Ledoux said it best - "I'd gladly take 10 seconds in the saddle, than a lifetime of watching from the stands."
> 
> The NFL is a tough gig. And QB in the NFL is even tougher. And while no stellar career, he DID make it. And any guy that can do that, even for a season, is a stud in my book.


Well said Gary. I personally think he could have made it in the NFL. I think those lumps to his noodle made him think twice. I sure would.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for my thoughts on Alex Smith and Brian Johnson - both major studs. Like him, hate him, or feel he was drafted too high, Smith was still drafted 1st in the freaking NFL draft! He beat up on my Cougs a couple times, but I have absolutely nothing but respect for him. And I am stoked he is doing well for the 49ers. He was one game away from the Superbowl last years! That takes a major stud-factor to do that. I wish him well and hope he continues to improve. As for Johnson - I thought he deserved a better shot than he got for the NFL. I think he is at least as good as half the back-up QBs out there. He was an exceptional college QB. And I think he'll be a good coach. Its always hard for players to make that transition, and time will tell how it turns out. 

I gotta say - on the field, I will always cheer my Cougars. Past college, I wish nothing but success for any Cougar, Ute, Aggie, Wildcat, or Thunderbird that has a chance to make it in the NFL. Even if for only one season.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

As a Utes and USU fan, I didn't not like Max Hall in college, but I give him props for even making it to the NFL. He made some nice coin for a few years and his body is mostly intact. I generally root for any local college guy at the next level and I think most local fans do the same. There are some that just can't seem to let go though.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


That's really what happens in your fantasies? Wow. -BaHa!-


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be the first to admit that I have a very strong dislike for all things BYU. That said, anybody that has even been invited to practice at an NFL stadium has reached a level of success in football that most will never know.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

All of these ewt fans making logical points are going to just completely ruin all of Tree's jokes about meth baby's here in another 6 weeks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> All of these ewt fans making logical points are going to just completely ruin all of Tree's jokes about meth baby's here in another 6 weeks.


Naw, it won't slow him down. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW - single game tickets went on sale today if anyone is interested. I was able to pull some pretty decent seats for the Oregon State game.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I am not a BYU fan period- respect just not a fan- but Max made over $300,000 and now gets to go back and do something else and not be bothered by the press- seems like a good life to me. Only thing better would have been earning a little more $$ and then buying " the go away " ranch- if you knew before- come on in- if you didn't- GO AWAY


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Who is Max Hall?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Who is Max Hall?


He is your Daddy Chaser. He is your Daddy. ;-)


----------

